# Neighborhoods on North Shore - Eastern Coast



## rachelbstephens (Nov 10, 2015)

Hello, this is my first post in the Expat Forum. We are relocating from the USA (Minnesota) to Auckland in late January for my husband's work. We have children ages 10, 8, and 5. We have narrowed our housing search down to the North Shore and specifically the eastern side of the North Shore. I've read that the schools in those areas (Devonport, Takapuna, Milford, etc.) are quite good.

We are willing to go as far north as Browns Bay and as far south as Devonport. I am less concerned about the quality of our rental house as I am about the schools and neighborhoods.

That said, does anyone have any recommendations for quality kid-friendly neighborhoods in those areas? There are many houses to select from and since all of those schools seem great, I need another filter! This will be a hard move for the kids and it would be so nice if they can immediately start making friends with neighborhood kids. 

Any advice? 

Thanks,
Rachel


----------



## mmdNZ (Nov 24, 2015)

How old are your kids? That will be a good start. Please take the post below as my opinion. I was raised in Dubai but grew up in an American colony, mostly had American friends etc so am culturally quite American like yourself.

- Takapuna is generally a bit party-friendly, better suited for kids in their very late teens. And if you like the idea of them getting into drugs/alcohol. Eugh. I hate the place.
- Mairangi Bay, Murray's Bay, etc areas are great for families. Lovely place.
- Devonport is a bit snobby for my liking. It's a little out of the way from the main motorway so the ferry terminal seems to be better access to the rest of the city. I just can't adjust to being that far from the motorway, to be honest. Not to mention all that traffic in and out of that one bottle-necked road.
- Bayswater - don't do it.
- Albany is wonderful.

Schools here tend to have zones. I.e. if you live in a certain zone, only then can you enrol in that particular school. Make sure that if you've narrowed down on a particular school that you know what it's zone is, and that will narrow down the areas in which you should look for housing.

I very highly recommend Rangitoto College in Mairangi Bay as a high school. But again since you haven't mentioned the age of your children it may be irrelevant information.


----------

